# Difference between 9mm and 9mm Luger?



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Someone please educate me on difference between 9mm and 9mm Luger?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm not the expert- but, when someone says 9mm....they usually are talking about 9mm x 19 mm. The luger is 9x19. There is a 9mm short or cuarto- which is actually 380 acp. It is the same dia as 9mm, but 2 mm shorter.

Edit: and I forgot about the 9mm Makarov....it's in the middle- 9x18.


----------



## BoBo522 (Jun 18, 2021)

9mm Luger, 9x19mm, and 9mm Parabellum are synonymous. 9mm is commonly used shorthand for the cartridge but it actually only specifies the diameter, which is shared with the .380 ACP (or 9x17mm, or 9mm Short, or 9mm Kurz) and the Makarov (or 9x18mm). However, if you hear someone refer to 9mm, they are usually talking about 9x19mm.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

9X19, 9MM Luger, 9MM Parabellum are the same animal. 9MM Largo is a longer carriage aka 9X23.
380 ACP goes by a few names. 9X17,9MM Short, 9MM Kurz and a few others.
Same caliber different casing. .355 caliber, as opposed to the American .38, which is .357 caliber.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Wonder why the 9mm Largo didn't survive? With it being 4mm longer than the 9x19 one would think it would/could be like a 9mm magnum.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

BoBo522 said:


> 9mm Luger, 9x19mm, and 9mm Parabellum are synonymous. 9mm is commonly used shorthand for the cartridge but it actually only specifies the diameter, which is shared with the .380 ACP (or 9x17mm, or 9mm Short, or 9mm Kurz) and the Makarov (or 9x18mm). However, if you hear someone refer to 9mm, they are usually talking about 9x19mm.


9mm & 380 bullets are .355". 9x18 Makarov bullets are .364".


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, don't forget the 38 Super! 😀


----------



## Lodiuser (Oct 5, 2021)

under the 9mm nomenclature, you run 9x18 (380),9x19 (luger),9x20 (browning long),9x22(Japanese rimmed),9x23 (.38acp) etc -the difference primarily is case length


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Don't forget 9x21. Popular in places where military calibers are illegal.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)




----------

